# Eingabe in JFrame



## andreas2505 (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 

ich möchte in ein JFrame z.B. in einem JTextField eine Variable eingeben lassen. Mit dieser will ich dann weiter arbeiten. Wie kann ich das umsetzen?


----------



## Ebenius (3. Aug 2009)

Geht das auch genauer? Welchen Teil verstehst Du denn nicht?

Hilft Dir vielleicht das Sun Java™ Tutorial: Using Text Components weiter?

Ebenius


----------



## andreas2505 (3. Aug 2009)

Also ich brauche eine Möglichkeit um das was ich in das Textfield eingebe auch weiter zu benutzen.


----------



## Ebenius (3. Aug 2009)

Mit einem Klick im Tutorial findet man diese Seite: Sun Java™ Tutorial: How to Use Text Fields. Da steht ein Beispel wie man den Text eines _JTextField_ holt. Hilft das?

Ebenius


----------



## andreas2505 (3. Aug 2009)

ok danke


----------

